# wanted schwinn krate seat pan



## nick tures (Dec 13, 2020)

looking for a krate seat pan to have recovered, anyone know were i can get one or someone who has one ?


----------



## nick tures (Jan 5, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Jan 19, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Jan 26, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Feb 4, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Feb 11, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Feb 18, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Mar 11, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Mar 17, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Mar 23, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Mar 31, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Apr 7, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Apr 11, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Apr 19, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Apr 27, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (May 8, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (May 18, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (May 29, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Jun 4, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Jun 20, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Jul 3, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Jul 13, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Jul 22, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Aug 2, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Aug 16, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Aug 25, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Sep 9, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Sep 20, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Sep 30, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Oct 14, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Oct 23, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Oct 31, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Nov 8, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Nov 19, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Nov 27, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Dec 5, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Dec 19, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Dec 27, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Jan 5, 2022)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Jan 16, 2022)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Feb 7, 2022)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Feb 16, 2022)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Mar 5, 2022)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Mar 24, 2022)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Apr 12, 2022)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Apr 23, 2022)

bump


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 23, 2022)

nick tures said:


> bump



Is a krate pan different then a Stingray pan?


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Apr 23, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Is a krate pan different then a Stingray pan?




Just what I was going to say, also that's a lot of " bumps" you may want to have that looked at @nick tures ..


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Apr 23, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Is a krate pan different then a Stingray pan?



Yes, but a standard pan can be modified to work on a Krate. The seatpost clamp and sissybar holes function as hinge points to work with the "full floating sissybar." Drill the seat post clamp holes up to 9/16" smooth bore(from a square bore) and it requires a special seatpost clamp with hat washers for bushings. I can't remember what size the sissybar grommets get drilled up to, but the grommets are a standard size and the teflon bushing that goes in that is the same as some Camaro gas pedal bushing if I remember right. I'm sure someone sells a rear grommet kit on eBay though. 
Dad used to restore these seats, so I've been quite familiar with them. Closed the upholstery business in 2005ish though.


----------



## nick tures (Apr 23, 2022)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Just what I was going to say, also that's a lot of " bumps" you may want to have that looked at @nick tures ..



well i didnt find one just saying !!


----------



## nick tures (May 16, 2022)

bump


----------



## nick tures (May 31, 2022)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Jun 7, 2022)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Jun 15, 2022)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Jul 1, 2022)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Jul 13, 2022)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Jul 31, 2022)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Aug 23, 2022)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Sep 7, 2022)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Oct 3, 2022)

bump


----------



## Darthvader (Oct 4, 2022)

Maybe Joe Crawford has one. Have you emailed him?


----------



## nick tures (Oct 4, 2022)

Darthvader said:


> Maybe Joe Crawford has one. Have you emailed him?



i have had him do a few seats i dont think he has any on hand, have you bought one from him ?


----------



## Darthvader (Oct 5, 2022)

nick tures said:


> i have had him do a few seats i dont think he has any on hand, have you bought one from him ?



I have...hit and miss.


----------



## nick tures (Oct 5, 2022)

oh ok, ill try him and see


----------



## nick tures (Oct 27, 2022)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Nov 18, 2022)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Dec 5, 2022)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Dec 19, 2022)

bump


----------

